# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  IND Press: Pictorial guide on amphibians, reptiles of NE released

## Herp News

*ASSAM** TRIBUNE* (Guwahati, India) 19 July 09  _Pictorial guide on amphibians, reptiles of NE released_
Guwahati:  Amphibians and Reptiles of Northeast India  A Photographic Guide, the first-ever pictorial field guide to the herpetofauna of the North-East, was formally released at a function at the Assam State Zoo on Saturday. 
Forest Minister Rockybul Hussain formally released the book which deals with 101 species with over 250 colour photographs. Herpetofauna, which include snakes, lizards, turtles and amphibians, are an indispensable component of rich and healthy ecosystems. The guide illustrates 101 species of herpetofauna that include 29 species of amphibians, 21 species of lizards, 29 species of snakes, 21 species (all known to occur in NE India) of freshwater turtles and tortoises and the single crocodile species  gharial with one or more colour photographs.
A checklist of the amphibians and reptiles of the North-east, and additional 90 species of amphibians and reptiles is presented with colour photographs in the photo gallery section of the guide.
There have not been extensive studies on the regions herpetofauna, leading to low level of information and awareness. As a result, the fascination of the common people is often titled towards major animals such as tiger, rhino and elephant. Though a realisation is slowly gaining ground about the significance of herpetofauna but it may be too late for some of the species to recover from the onslaught of habitat destruction and poaching, Mohammad Firoz Ahmed, one of the three authors along with Abhijit Das and Dr Sushil Kumar Dutta, said. 
This guide also deals with the amphibians and reptiles found in the region giving a general idea about them and clarifying a number of facts and fallacies. 
The North-east is part of a globally important eco-region which is also called the Indo-Burma Biodiversity Hotspot. More than 274 species of herpetofauna live in this region. However, a bulk of this diversity is hardly known and natural history information about many species is still lacking. A significant part of reptilian and amphibian diversity of this region remains to be studied properly. Lack of knowledge always puts up hurdles in efforts for conservation of the herpetofauna in this region. 
The book is meant for common people, Forest Department staff and students. It contains general introduction to reptiles and amphibians, key identification characters of each species with its distribution, natural history and conservation status along with local name of each species presented by attractive colour photographs.
The Assam Tribune Online

----------

